# Is Repeating Worth A Shot?



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi and Assalam-o-Alaikum everyone!
My aggregate came out to be 81.8%.(Borderline huh)
Unfortunately, I won't be able to get admission in any govt. medical clg.
My marks in FSc are 933/1100 and in MCAT 849/1100.
Will repeating MCAT be a wise choice in my case?
Plz. guidance required:??

I've done my FSc from Lahore Board, can I improve my Urdu-I and Chem-II ?
If unable to improve will the previous result remain intact or not?
Help plz....
Thanks


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

If you repeat and get atleast 980+ marks in MCAT, you have a pretty good chance ^^


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks I hope so


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Aamna said:


> Hi and Assalam-o-Alaikum everyone!
> My aggregate came out to be 81.8%.(Borderline huh)
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to get admission in any govt. medical clg.
> My marks in FSc are 933/1100 and in MCAT 849/1100.
> ...


 You can improve subject of both parts..like if you want to improve URDU-I you have to improve URDU-II so both parts ..You can get next time only if you worked harder than this year .. best of luck


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

Why dont you try for private colleges instead. Your aggregate is good. You could probably get some scholarship too.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Aamna said:


> Hi and Assalam-o-Alaikum everyone!
> My aggregate came out to be 81.8%.(Borderline huh)
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to get admission in any govt. medical clg.
> My marks in FSc are 933/1100 and in MCAT 849/1100.
> ...


you must improve your fsc and repeat mcat............ but dont think that there is a whole year left in the next mcat...........just start studying and dont waste time like most of the repeaters do...............


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh!:!: Thanks for telling, didn't know that! Well, guess I'll repeat Chem I and II then...

- - - Updated - - -



Amilo said:


> Why dont you try for private colleges instead. Your aggregate is good. You could probably get some scholarship too.


Wow! That sounds good. But Plz. guide me which private college will offer me a scholarship, I will be pleased to apply. Thanku.

- - - Updated - - -



AlyaUsman said:


> If you repeat and get atleast 980+ marks in MCAT, you have a pretty good chance ^^


Plz. could u give me any useful tips that might help in that regard.
Thanku

- - - Updated - - -



fearless9142 said:


> you must improve your fsc and repeat mcat............ but dont think that there is a whole year left in the next mcat...........just start studying and dont waste time like most of the repeaters do...............


Yess, right u r...!! But it doesn't sound that 'EASY'... (Just that I'm a bit tired of studying)...Hope I get over this feeling soon:?
Plz. wish me best of luck. I hope I get in nxt time InshaAllah!


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Aamna said:


> Plz. could u give me any useful tips that might help in that regard.
> Thanku


I havent done FSC so I can't guide you on that but if you want to ask anything regarding the MCAT, ask away 
But the first and foremost tip I think everyone should know is that you need to focus on self studying. Most students join academies and even if the academies are good, you need time to work on yourself. Practice questions and study at your home. MCAT isnt ratta. You need to get your concepts strong so you can solve any type of questions they ask especially in the Physics and Chemistry section. Biology is total ratta, so you just need to learn basically. And as for English... well, that is something you need to improve on your own. Read books and novels and English will start coming naturally to you. I never learned even one rule of grammar and Alhamdulillah got a full score in the English section of MCAT. So yeah, practice. With Passion


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> I havent done FSC so I can't guide you on that but if you want to ask anything regarding the MCAT, ask away
> But the first and foremost tip I think everyone should know is that you need to focus on self studying. Most students join academies and even if the academies are good, you need time to work on yourself. Practice questions and study at your home. MCAT isnt ratta. You need to get your concepts strong so you can solve any type of questions they ask especially in the Physics and Chemistry section. Biology is total ratta, so you just need to learn basically. And as for English... well, that is something you need to improve on your own. Read books and novels and English will start coming naturally to you. I never learned even one rule of grammar and Alhamdulillah got a full score in the English section of MCAT. So yeah, practice. With Passion


Thanks for the generous tip. 
I totally agree with the self-study thing... I'm not in favour of academies too and always prepare on my own. But I've heard that the MCAT TEST SESSION of KIPS and STAR.... is v.useful...??! Well, maybe I'll go4 it this time. What do u think??... Eng and Bio is no doubt easy... but I couldn't get the hang of CHEM and PHYS

I would like to ask that:
1-Does the syllabus of MCAT usually change every year?
2-Should one stick to the syllabus or...?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Aamna said:


> Thanks for the generous tip.
> I totally agree with the self-study thing... I'm not in favour of academies too and always prepare on my own. But I've heard that the MCAT TEST SESSION of KIPS and STAR.... is v.useful...??! Well, maybe I'll go4 it this time. What do u think??... Eng and Bio is no doubt easy... but I couldn't get the hang of CHEM and PHYS
> 
> I would like to ask that:
> ...


I took the test session of KIPS in August, and yes. It was very helpful. But only the test sessions. I had my syllabus prepared so the test session was basically only to test my concepts and practice questions. So yes, I do recommend it. I don't know about star but KIPS is very good.
Most of the Physics and Chemistry questions are A'levels style that's why FSC students tend to find it difficult. You need to get your concepts clear in order to attempt those subjects. Don't leave any ambiguity out. Clear everything.
And to answer your questions:
1. It hardly ever changes. But you should download the latest one.
2. You should stick to the syllabus. They don't ask out of syllabus questions. This year, was an exception though. There were 2 - 3 out of topic questions but because so many students complained, i am pretty sure UHS would avoid that next year. But just to be on the safe side, do the complete syllabus and do the topics that are somewhat related to the topics in the syllabus. For example, in Biology, in the Hormones chapter, nothing is mentioned in the syllabus of learning about the Thyroid gland. But I did that and guess what? The MCAT did ask a question on it. So yeah, just stick to the syllabus, but go through the similar topics. Your main focus should be on the syllabus though.


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Another THANKU...


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

the test session is must.............for practice............ or else u will run short of time in the real exam with lengthy physics numericals etc. other than that............just self study and start with 2 to 3 hours per day and then increase your study time.......


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Try private medical colleges if you can afford instead of improving your result to get into the government colleges. There are a lot of reasons why private medical colleges are better than their government counterparts. But only if you can afford, if you can't than go with repeating the MCAT, most people do improve, a friend improved his scores from 850 or so to 1022 so yes repeating is not bad either.


----------



## idk97 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes repeating is not a bad option at all... and for the scholarships u need to apply in shalamar medical and dental college well in time and also ask them for the aid...!! also ur feelings of tiredness they"ll change gradually if u r really fond of this field... initially it does happen alot.... but i would advise u to repreat..!! hope this helps n best of luck..:cool!:


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

fearless9142 said:


> the test session is must.............for practice............ or else u will run short of time in the real exam with lengthy physics numericals etc. other than that............just self study and start with 2 to 3 hours per day and then increase your study time.......


Yess, thats exactly what I've heard, I'll keep that in mind....
Thanks

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Try private medical colleges if you can afford instead of improving your result to get into the government colleges. There are a lot of reasons why private medical colleges are better than their government counterparts. But only if you can afford, if you can't than go with repeating the MCAT, most people do improve, a friend improved his scores from 850 or so to 1022 so yes repeating is not bad either.


Well, I can afford, but my parents insist on repeat.... and REALLY 850-1022:woot:.... thats quite a JUMP
I hope I can improve too...

- - - Updated - - -



idk97 said:


> Yes repeating is not a bad option at all... and for the scholarships u need to apply in shalamar medical and dental college well in time and also ask them for the aid...!! also ur feelings of tiredness they"ll change gradually if u r really fond of this field... initially it does happen alot.... but i would advise u to repreat..!! hope this helps n best of luck..:cool!:


Ok I'm on it... I'll apply to Shalamar and see what they do...
It sure does help, I'm already feeling boosted
Thanks 4 the motivation....


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Aamna said:


> Yess, thats exactly what I've heard, I'll keep that in mind....
> Thanks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I'd still suggest a private med school


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> I'd still suggest a private med school


Really...Well,maybe:? yeah... "A bird in hand is better than two in the bush...!"
Now I'm really getting double minded!
Well... maybe ur right... Its a whole YEAR of study:bookworm:... but what if I improve...!
There's nothing like a govt. college...is there?
But I'll surely think upon it :shifty: ...
BTW Thanks


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Aamna said:


> Really...Well,maybe:? yeah... "A bird in hand is better than two in the bush...!"
> Now I'm really getting double minded!
> Well... maybe ur right... Its a whole YEAR of study:bookworm:... but what if I improve...!
> There's nothing like a govt. college...is there?
> ...


Studying in a good private college is better then studying in most government colleges. Best of luck


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Aamna said:


> Really...Well,maybe:? yeah... "A bird in hand is better than two in the bush...!"
> Now I'm really getting double minded!
> Well... maybe ur right... Its a whole YEAR of study:bookworm:... but what if I improve...!
> There's nothing like a govt. college...is there?
> ...


Lol repeat. Nothing like a government college :3


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't go for private, you can improve easily and by the way if you can't your previous score stay intect. I also imprved my fsc score from 911 to 957 in 2009.


----------



## Aamna (Sep 5, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> Lol repeat. Nothing like a government college :3


Yeah...thats the point...

- - - Updated - - -



Hadia said:


> Don't go for private, you can improve easily and by the way if you can't your previous score stay intect. I also imprved my fsc score from 911 to 957 in 2009.


Thanks... Then I think I'll go 4 improvement...

- - - Updated - - -

InshaALLAH


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hadia said:


> Don't go for private, you can improve easily and by the way if you can't your previous score stay intect. I also imprved my fsc score from 911 to 957 in 2009.


Previous score DOES NOT stay intact. You can only apply for the admission in the year with the MCAT of the same year, or else your admission will be revoked.


----------

